# my stud cat



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

This is one of my Stud cats his name is ' Doolittle Grand Finale' We call him Finnigan, he really is a big soppy cat.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2007)

He's a very handsome blue eyed boy


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

denise lang said:


> View attachment 44
> This is one of my Stud cats his name is ' Doolittle Grand Finale' We call him Finnigan, he really is a big soppy cat.
> 
> View attachment 45


such a lovely boy!!! i bet he produces some wonderful kittens for you


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Thank you all, yes he does have stunning kittens and he loves to play the loving Dad role, washing and cuddling them, the first cupple of times he tried to get in his kittens nest (they were only a few days old,) so I kept stopping him, in the end his wife picked up one of the kittens and brought it out for him, bless him he started licking it while mum sat back and left him to it, so from that day I always let him visit his kittens, If mum has no problem with it then why should I.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

A truly beautiful boy,
You must be so proud of him


----------



## DiamondDust (Nov 3, 2007)

denise lang said:


> Thank you all, yes he does have stunning kittens and he loves to play the loving Dad role, washing and cuddling them, the first cupple of times he tried to get in his kittens nest (they were only a few days old,) so I kept stopping him, in the end his wife picked up one of the kittens and brought it out for him, bless him he started licking it while mum sat back and left him to it, so from that day I always let him visit his kittens, If mum has no problem with it then why should I.


Oh how wonderful thats so so sweet i could not imagin letting my boy visit his kitties i don't know what mum would think of it although she did bring the kittens down and drop then in front of him and the other cats but he was not the father LOL x


----------



## bullyb (Nov 2, 2007)

hes a beauty!


----------



## wencar (Nov 2, 2007)

hes just lovely


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi DiamondDust, I remember one of my moggie cats having kittens to a cat who always visited us three times a day for his food, neaver did know who he belonged to or even if he had a home, which I doubted, anyway when there kittens were a few weeks old I put them outside with him so he could see them, only cos he kept peeking though the window like he knew they had been born, he and mum sat together whilst kittens crawled all over them, both mum and dad were so proud but he kept bring mice and birds after that,

Have you seen the picture of 'careing and shareing' now those two Queens really didnt mind. All my queens help each other they love littens and dont care whos they are they dont mind if some other kitten pops by for lunch.


----------

